# my throw and mow progress



## BCPbuckhunter

I am going to start this thread to show my progress on my attempts at throw-n-mow. I will update it as I progress through it. I will show it from start to finish regardless if they fail or do great, so that I can learn from it and maybe people with more experience can offer pointers if it does not go as planned. These are areas I am going to spray this weekend. I hope to get all my areas sprayed this weekend. I will spray some with gly and some others that still have some alyce clover and some other stuff in them with clethodim. I have sprayed this one plot with clethodim already and it is working really well at 8 ounces to the acre. That's the first time I have used it. I am looking forward to see what they do. I will be planting landino, durana, medium red, crimson, and arrowleaf clovers with some chicory mixed in with Abruzzi rye as a nurse crop. I have a couple spots I am going to plant some daikon radishes to help break up the ground as their main purpose and to see if the deer like them. All tips are welcome from any seasoned throw n mow plotters.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Best of luck. I look forward to following along


----------



## Doolydawg03

BCPbuckhunter said:


> I am going to start this thread to show my progress on my attempts at throw-n-mow. I will update it as I progress through it. I will show it from start to finish regardless if they fail or do great, so that I can learn from it and maybe people with more experience can offer pointers if it does not go as planned. These are areas I am going to spray this weekend. I hope to get all my areas sprayed this weekend. I will spray some with gly and some others that still have some alyce clover and some other stuff in them with clethodim. I have sprayed this one plot with clethodim already and it is working really well at 8 ounces to the acre. That's the first time I have used it. I am looking forward to see what they do. I will be planting landino, durana, medium red, crimson, and arrowleaf clovers with some chicory mixed in with Abruzzi rye as a nurse crop. I have a couple spots I am going to plant some daikon radishes to help break up the ground as their main purpose and to see if the deer like them. All tips are welcome from any seasoned throw n mow plotters.



hope it comes out right for us.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

Doolydawg03 said:


> hope it comes out right for us.



me too buddy if it doesn't I can blame CNC for inspiring me to try it lol


----------



## chrismhaase

We are spraying this Saturday and potentially mowing Sunday.  However we may come back in a week to seed then mow.  Thoughts on time to mow after spraying?  Established clover field where we got the spray that kills grasses and not clover.


----------



## Elkbane

You need to leave time between spraying and mowing for the herbicide to translocate through the plant. Otherwise, spraying doesn't do any good.

Elkbane


----------



## Josh B

I was planning on this too until I told my seed store and they said I would be wasting my money. They said it works in sandier soils but not ga clay. I hope it works for you and if it does I might try next year.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Josh B said:


> I was planning on this too until I told my seed store and they said I would be wasting my money. They said it works in sandier soils but not ga clay. I hope it works for you and if it does I might try next year.



Don't believe everything you hear.

It will work fine in clay


----------



## 01Foreman400

Following.....


----------



## Killdee

My buddy chuck did his on our Harris/ troup leases last year and it did fine. Just switch your oats for rye grain for the best results.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

Killdee said:


> My buddy chuck did his on our Harris/ troup leases last year and it did fine. Just switch your oats for rye grain for the best results.



Yes I am using wrens Abruzzi rye as my nurse crops


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

Josh B said:


> I was planning on this too until I told my seed store and they said I would be wasting my money. They said it works in sandier soils but not ga clay. I hope it works for you and if it does I might try next year.



I planted some Daikon Radishes in pure GA red clay and they came up great.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

I planted some Daikon radishes and I was surprised when I checked them yesterday. This area is solid red clay and I am trying these out there to help break up the soil. I limed it earlier this year and sprayed it with gly. It had been dead for a while so I decided to just use my drag harrow and pull it around with my truck since my 4 wheeler was out of commission. I am going to come back in October and throw out some wrens Abruzzi rye also.


----------



## CNC

BCPbuckhunter said:


> me too buddy if it doesn't I can blame CNC for inspiring me to try it lol



Good luck!....I'll be checking in to see how your progress is going. From the looks of things I think you'll be fine. Should have plenty of thatch. Take your time mowing and get it spread well.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

I spread some clover out last week on two plots because we were supposed to get rain for a week straight. I figured it would be a good start and I was going to come back and throw rye on it in October. I thought it I would try it as an experiment on these two plots since it would be getting some good rain and I wouldn't be able to cut them either, just to see how would come up. I had sprayed these plots and the everything was dead for the most part and one I had sprayed with cleth because I still had good ashymonene and alyce clover growing in it that they are utilizing good right now. Needless to say mother nature changed her plans and we only got rain on two of the days, however the clover and chicory still came up pretty good. I have since mowed part of one of the plots to put some that on the ground to keep it from drying out. So hopefully in a month I will have a better idea on how it went. I will plant the other plots is a few weeks like I had originally planned.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

These pictures were taken before I mowed. So I guess I can call this one a spray n pray plot. I just let the seed fall in the dead vegetation.


----------



## elfiii

BCPbuckhunter said:


> These pictures were taken before I mowed. So I guess I can call this one a spray n pray plot. I just let the seed fall in the dead vegetation.



If that's wheat straw in those pics which I think it is you should be fine if you get some more rain. It's not too late to hit it with some lime and some 0-20-20.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

elfiii said:


> If that's wheat straw in those pics which I think it is you should be fine if you get some more rain. It's not too late to hit it with some lime and some 0-20-20.



its just dead grass plot had already been limed back in April. I am going to hit it with the  fertilizer in a few weeks.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

Well finally an update on my throw-n-mow progress. We finally got some rain for the first time since mid September. Everything was powder. I put out my clovers(med. red, yucci arrowleaf, balansa, crimson, landino and duranna) the 1st week in October along with cereal rye and some chicory. Turkeys got some of it but I ran out to the club yesterday afternoon to see if they had started coming up. I got to the club to see the logging gate open(we have 2 gates) so I start following the tracks around till I see the great barren opening-not what you like to see this time of year. I however was glad to see that the seed had made it through the dry spell and turkeys. I was worried about it getting dew and sprouting but looks like the thatch protected that from happening. It is just starting to come up, none of the rye has started sprouting yet so I am hoping it will in the next couple of days but now I am worried that this weekends cold spell might kill the seedlings.


----------



## Doolydawg03

BCPbuckhunter said:


> Well finally an update on my throw-n-mow progress. We finally got some rain for the first time since mid September. Everything was powder. I put out my clovers(med. red, yucci arrowleaf, balansa, crimson, landino and duranna) the 1st week in October along with cereal rye and some chicory. Turkeys got some of it but I ran out to the club yesterday afternoon to see if they had started coming up. I got to the club to see the logging gate open(we have 2 gates) so I start following the tracks around till I see the great barren opening-not what you like to see this time of year. I however was glad to see that the seed had made it through the dry spell and turkeys. I was worried about it getting dew and sprouting but looks like the thatch protected that from happening. It is just starting to come up, none of the rye has started sprouting yet so I am hoping it will in the next couple of days but now I am worried that this weekends cold spell might kill the seedlings.





i hope it doesn't kill em fingers crossed we made it this far, now go out and cover all the plots for us


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

Doolydawg03 said:


> i hope it doesn't kill em fingers crossed we made it this far, now go out and cover all the plots for us



lol don't think so


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

Here are a few of the throw n grow plots we did this year. These were done with clover and cereal rye. They are growing great. I am very pleased with how they turned out. I will get pictures of the other plots this coming weekend also. The deer are eating them well too.


----------



## Doolydawg03




----------



## BCPbuckhunter

one of the plots that was planted with thrown-n-mow. I took this picture yesterday. It is a clover plot and is doing very well. I will try to get pics of our other plots this weekend when I go back out. I had went out to put an inclusion cage on this one because I didn't have one on it yet.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

some pictures on how my plots are coming along. I am happy with what I am seeing after the drought we had last year.


----------



## CNC

Looking really good man......


----------



## 2degrees

I am thinking about this approach.  can we keep this one going?  would love to learn more


----------



## Doolydawg03

2degrees said:


> I am thinking about this approach.  can we keep this one going?  would love to learn more



Go for it the plots me n BCPbuckhunter did together turned out great as you can see ill add a few more pics i took from last weekend also it turned out great and it was easy to say the least


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

2degrees said:


> I am thinking about this approach.  can we keep this one going?  would love to learn more



Yes I will update with some more pictures of the plots when I go back down. Best thing to do is get your lime down now so it can get into the soil. I have a few more plots I am going to try this year also. It is very easy to do and does not require a lot of equipment. Dollydawg did great with a couple plots. We sprayed them about a month before we planted. Then broad cast the seed and mow it. I actually did a couple where I just sprayed them and a few weeks later broadcast the seed without mowing and it still worked fairly well. Just remember moisture is very important in your timing of this method.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

CNC said:


> Looking really good man......



Thanks CNC especially since you are my inspiration for doing it.


----------



## CNC

BCPbuckhunter said:


> Thanks CNC especially since you are my inspiration for doing it.



I appreciate that. I'm just happy to see other folks having success with it. Keep it up!


----------



## Doolydawg03

CNC said:


> I appreciate that. I'm just happy to see other folks having success with it. Keep it up!



I to thank you CNC, i'm here following all your threads for all the great ideas and info!!!!


----------



## Doolydawg03

Here are a few pics of a few of the other plots that were throw n mow on the property to go along with BCPbuckhunter pics all pics are the same piece of property, we are very happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Doolydawg03

Here are few pics of proof the deer and turkey are liking what we did also!!!


----------



## CNC

Doolydawg03 said:


> I to thank you CNC, i'm here following all your threads for all the great ideas and info!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

Looks good!


----------



## Doolydawg03

Thanks!!! Hopefully they will look even better this year now that we have the PH right where it needs to be on most but a few still need some lovin......


----------



## 2degrees

This is interesting.  We have about 6 acres of food plots.  I food plot is about 2 acres.  I might try and plant this one in beans and try the no till in the others.  I am in the process of fixing a 3 point hitch pto sprayer to be boomless so I can spray the plots and try to control the wild turnips.   I would love to have some type of clover that would come back year after year.  We put out about 8 tons of lime last year, so the lime should be good.  I want to get to the point that i can maintain the plots with a jd 790 and just use the bigger stuff on occasions.  Any advice would be nice.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

2degrees said:


> This is interesting.  We have about 6 acres of food plots.  I food plot is about 2 acres.  I might try and plant this one in beans and try the no till in the others.  I am in the process of fixing a 3 point hitch pto sprayer to be boomless so I can spray the plots and try to control the wild turnips.   I would love to have some type of clover that would come back year after year.  We put out about 8 tons of lime last year, so the lime should be good.  I want to get to the point that i can maintain the plots with a jd 790 and just use the bigger stuff on occasions.  Any advice would be nice.


 If you want clover it is best to establish it in the fall with a nurse crop. I use winter cereal rye, because when it dies off it also provides a chemical that helps suppress weeds. Do not add to much rye or wheat or whatever you want to use as your nurse crop. I only use about 50-60 lbs per acre for my nurse grain. It works good. Best thing if you can is spray a few weeks before you want to plant. Once it is dead put your seed out and mow it. The thatch will provide a cover to keep the seed moist for germination. Good luck


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

Most of the plots have done pretty good. Here are a couple pics. The dry weather has made some of the white clovers go dormant and look like they have died off but when it rains it comes back out. loggers ran over some of it and it died out too. I will try to get the bare spots going again this fall.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

Here is a plot that you can see dead sunn hemp stalks in. It grew tall and I didn't have a tractor to manage it. I did the throw in mow in it and it turned out fairly well.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

here is a plot I planted arrow leaf and chicory in because it is an exposed and sandy plot.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

some more pictures of some plots. I am still learning but well pleased with how they have performed. The deer are really liking them.


----------



## 2degrees

Looks good


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

I threw out some lablab I had left over from last season. I just threw it on top in some of my thatch to see if it would come up because I didn't want to mess up my clover plots. God blessed me with timely rains and it came up great.


----------

